# Replacing engine on manco dingo



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Have a Manco Dingo go kart for my nephew with a Tecumseh OHV 5.5HP. The engine runs ok but has a few issues. And a I dislike Tecumseh engines.
I have a excellent running Horizontal 3/4 shaft 8HP briggs engine with eletric start. How much mod would I have to do to make this engine fit and function correctly on the go kart frame? Yes i know about wiring up the electrical and making a battery box.


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

I guess you'll have to do some measuring,either that or pull the old engine and set the new one in place to see if the base will fit comfortably on the mounting plate,the holes line up,or you have room to drill new ones for it. As long as you can secure the engine down good,and the clutch and sprocket will line up,I don't see a problem,unless go-karts have gotten more complicated over the years. :>)


----------

